# Looking To Rent/Share Commercial Kitchen in Los Angeles Area



## cream puff (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello chefs!  I'm a baker specialized in custom decorated cookies and cakes.  Looking for a commercial kitchen to rent or share monthly.  Ideally a location that will allow me to store ingredients and supplies.  Must have commercial grade mixers!  Open to month-to-month to help me get through the holidays or a long-term arrangement.

Please let me know if you have a facility and your rates!

Thanks!


----------



## the-hood (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi there!  I'm not sure what your exact location is, but we have a commercial kitchen space in Orange County that may be a great solution for you.  Our kitchens at The Hood Kitchen Space are brand new with state-of-the-art equipment and facility features.  You can get more information from our website (PM for link) or feel free to shoot us a PM and Christie or Shelby will get right back to you.  

Good luck with your search! I hope you can find what you are looking for.


----------

